# Is there an app



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

For this board??


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

You can use tapatalk for Kindle Boards.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Except it puts that annoying Sent from Tapatalk message ad at the bottom of each message.  

Mike


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it like forum runner or something?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Except it puts that annoying Sent from Tapatalk message ad at the bottom of each message.
> 
> Mike


True, it's good for browsing, not good for posting. I use Safari for KB on my iPad and tapatalk on my iphone


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Oh, good question. I just always use it like a regular website on my iPad, it never even occurred to me that there might be an easier way.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

You can turn off (or modify) you signature in Tapatalk and get rid of the sent from tapatalk message. It is in Settings

I rarely use tapatalk here because I can't see pics or link with it. I can on another tapatalk enabled board I frequent so I assume it has to do the way Kindleboards is configured


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll have to check out this taptalk.  I would love to use my iPhone to come on the boards!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharon Red said:


> I'll have to check out this taptalk. I would love to use my iPhone to come on the boards!


I checked it out and it is awesome! Thanks


----------

